# Errata, Latest?



## owangolama (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm a new subscriber and am digesting WotBS. I'm wondering if there is an Errata somewhere. If so, where? I was dismayed at the apparent misprint in the FIRST monster in the adventure, Black Horse Scout:

Thunderstones (std; 3/enc) * Thunder
Area Burst 2 within 10; +4 vs. Fortitude, and
the target is dazed and deafened (save ends
both).

It *looks* like there is supposed to be some damage listed there.

As a side note, I've noticed that WotBS #5 and #6 are available for purchase, but not available for subscribers. Am I missing something?

In general, I am appreciative of the content that EnWorld is providing, but dang this site is organized badly. Perhaps that is just the UI designer in me talking, but it took me a ridiculously long time to subscribe. Usually things get easier when you're actually TRYING to spend money.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 5, 2010)

owangolama said:


> It *looks* like there is supposed to be some damage listed there.




Nope, it doesn't do damage; just dazes and deafens.



> As a side note, I've noticed that WotBS #5 and #6 are available for purchase, but not available for subscribers. Am I missing something?




Nope, you're correct.  We started the direct EN World subscription option much later (only a few months ago), so it lags behind the RPGNow options.  

All the methods are available to you - we don't have a preference as to how you choose to buy the adventures - so we encourage you to use the method which suits your own schedule and wallet.  Some people choose to buy 'em individually, others choose to subscribe here at EN World, others choose to buy them at Paizo, or to buy the softcover versions from Lulu, and so on.



> In general, I am appreciative of the content that EnWorld is providing, but dang this site is organized badly. Perhaps that is just the UI designer in me talking, but it took me a ridiculously long time to subscribe. Usually things get easier when you're actually TRYING to spend money.




Could you suggest an improvement?  I do my best, but I'm no UI expert.  

At present, you click on the green "Subscribe" button, select your subscription choice, and hit "Order", and which point it takes you through the checkout process.

We can't reduce the number of clicks, unfortunately - the checkout process is externally handled by PayPal.  I've tried to make the buttons as big and green as I can without making them _too_ obnoxious.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 5, 2010)

Incidentally, I just added #5 to the subscribers content area.


----------



## owangolama (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for responding - much appreciated!

Re the Black Horse Scout, thanks for the answer. I guess that would count as a typo then, since the sentence doesn't really work as is:

+4 vs. Fortitude, and
the target is dazed and deafened (save ends
both).

Just nix the "and." Sorry to be picky, but I'm all about things being as clear as possible, and especially when looking at new products for the first time, I want to be reassured that the thing I bought (or am spending time with) is high quality.

Re Adventure #5 - Great!

Re UI... hmm... how long do you have?  There are quite a few things that would improve your site a lot. A whole lot. Some simple suggestions (which of course you can take or leave, but you asked, so here goes):

- Just put less stuff on the pages. Every extra thing that you add to a given page takes away from everything that's already on the page. That can be frustrating, but it's just a fact of UI.

- Subscribing is difficult. I disagree that you can't decrease the clicks. I tried several times to subscribe, but couldn't find how to do it until I realized that I had to register first. Actually, I'm not even sure if this is true, but in my case that's how it worked. And even then I had to scroll down to the bottom of the page and work with some pretty small type to make it happen. Since I'm subscribed now I can't go back and look easily, but if what I'm saying isn't making sense, please let me know and I'll just start a new registration so I can duplicate the process again. One take away from this is that you should be told that you have to register first. If you don't, you're continually faces with the same frustrating green graphic telling you to subscribe.

- Side menus and other sidebar content are confusing and not consistent. And there's just too much stuff there.

- Navigation methods - way too many. There's a menu along the top, and then another one in graphic boxes along the top, and sometimes navigation on both sides. A well-organized site does not need all these different options. You should be able to get things into a relatively simple tree structure that allows people to easily and intuitively find what they want. Fortunately, your audience is driven to find the content they want to see, so that's working in your favor, but if you didn't have that kind of audience, your site would drive them away.

I could go on, but I think I've said enough for now. Hopefully you know that I'm only making suggestions because I'd like to see you be more successful; I'm not criticizing just for the sake of doing so. I am a fan of what you're doing, after all!


----------



## Morrus (Jul 6, 2010)

owangolama said:


> - Subscribing is difficult. I disagree that you can't decrease the clicks. I tried several times to subscribe, but couldn't find how to do it until I realized that I had to register first. Actually, I'm not even sure if this is true, but in my case that's how it worked. And even then I had to scroll down to the bottom of the page and work with some pretty small type to make it happen. Since I'm subscribed now I can't go back and look easily, but if what I'm saying isn't making sense, please let me know and I'll just start a new registration so I can duplicate the process again. One take away from this is that you should be told that you have to register first. If you don't, you're continually faces with the same frustrating green graphic telling you to subscribe.




We're kinda stuck with the software we have. Much as I'd like to rewrite vBulletin, if I could do that I'd be selling popular messageboard software rather than D&D adventures. There's a heck of a lot more profit in that! 

Unfortunately, vBulletin requires you to be registered before you can purchase a subscription, and it treats the two as separate things. 

One day - in the distant future - when I've made millions from this, I'll hire someone to design a super-cool completely custom website. As it is, though, I'm stuck with what I can buy.

Anyway, that aside - I hope you enjoy the adventures.  I'm running them myself and we're having a blast!


----------



## owangolama (Jul 10, 2010)

I understand your position. Really, I do. I consult on internet strategy and presence for a living, and I work with everybody from mega-corps to tiny non-profits with no money.

Indeed, you are somewhat stuck with what you can afford and/or get your hands on for free, but there are usually ways that you can improve those things.

A quick example: Simply explain to people that FIRST they have to register, and THEN they can subscribe. This doesn't actually make the process itself any better or shorter, but it is significantly better UI design (i.e., it improves the user experience) since you are preparing the user to better navigate the process.

All this said, I understand that everybody has long lists of things that they'd like to do and time is not unlimited; I'm mostly giving you suggestions (many of which would not entail buying new software) that would improve your site if/when you consider that a priority.

Thanks again for publishing the great content!


----------



## Skyscraper (Jul 11, 2010)

Morrus said:


> All the methods are available to you - we don't have a preference as to how you choose to buy the adventures - so we encourage you to use the method which suits your own schedule and wallet.  Some people choose to buy 'em individually, others choose to subscribe here at EN World, others choose to buy them at Paizo, or to buy the softcover versions from Lulu, and so on.




Is that true even for the 4E version? I tried to find options to help me decide how to buy the adventures, i.e. either subscribe to EnWorld or buy them individually, but the only option I found was to register to Enworld to get them.

Well for $3 presently having 5 adventures, I can't say I feel like I've been ripped off... But if there are other options, note that I simply haven't seen them (and I looked).

Sky


----------



## Morrus (Jul 12, 2010)

Skyscraper said:


> Is that true even for the 4E version? I tried to find options to help me decide how to buy the adventures, i.e. either subscribe to EnWorld or buy them individually, but the only option I found was to register to Enworld to get them.
> 
> Well for $3 presently having 5 adventures, I can't say I feel like I've been ripped off... But if there are other options, note that I simply haven't seen them (and I looked).
> 
> Sky




They're on RPGNow (PDF), Paizo (PDF) and Lulu (softcover).

Sticky thread here at the top of the forum sumarises ways to get the adventures: http://www.enworld.org/forum/war-burning-sky/267532-ways-get-hold-war-burning-sky.html


----------



## Skyscraper (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you for the link. The EnWorld Subscription appears like the better deal by a fair margin. I don't mind remaining a member for months to come (or even later after the issue of the last adventure), since I've been coming here for a while now and I appreciate the site anyway, so giving back in return is only fair. Thanks for this site also, Morrus (I assume you're in charge here).

Sky


----------

